# Does size matter in the CF trades?



## EmilyB (15 Feb 2005)

I am thinking about applying as a DEO officer, I will graduate from university in the spring. However, I am somewhat petite at 4'11" and about 85-90lbs. Despite this I am very strong, flexible and have a lot of endurance( I was a gymnast). I realize that I would not be able to apply as a pilot because of my size and probably infantry as well (wasn't interested anyway). I have not seen any other size restrictions for the other trades. I was thinking about MARS and was wondering if I could do this because I'm small. Some people I have talked to said that I could not

Thanks


----------



## Armageddon (15 Feb 2005)

Mars I am quite sure should be okay.  I know of one guy and one girl both who are now MARS officers and they were both under 5ft.  I really don't see why it would be an issue for that job.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Feb 2005)

Armagedon,

Shouldnt you be studying or something ??


----------



## kincanucks (15 Feb 2005)

EmilyB said:
			
		

> I am thinking about applying as a DEO officer, I will graduate from university in the spring. However, I am somewhat petite at 4'11" and about 85-90lbs. Despite this I am very strong, flexible and have a lot of endurance( I was a gymnast). I realize that I would not be able to apply as a pilot because of my size and probably infantry as well (wasn't interested anyway). I have not seen any other size restrictions for the other trades. I was thinking about MARS and was wondering if I could do this because I'm small. Some people I have talked to said that I could not
> 
> Thanks



MARS would be perfect because they have boxes on the bridge so you can look out the windows.   Check out Admiral Buck the shortest man in NATO:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dsa/app_bio...asp?SectChoice=1&mAction=View&mBiographyID=35

Check out Air Nav and AEC too. Cheers.


----------



## hockeysgal (20 Feb 2005)

OK ,

maybe it's just me but as far as I know (I could be wrong here) you can't be refused based on size  ??? (wouldn't it be discrimination to do so??)
I'm in infantry and there is at least one person in my unit that is very small, below 5' .  Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Inch (20 Feb 2005)

infantry officer said:
			
		

> OK ,
> 
> maybe it's just me but as far as I know (I could be wrong here) you can't be refused based on size   ??? (wouldn't it be discrimination to do so??)
> I'm in infantry and there is at least one person in my unit that is very small, below 5' .   Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong



As was mentioned, there is a restriction on pilots for size. It has nothing to do with discrimination and everything to do with safety. Too short and you won't be able to fly ejection seat aircraft (ie you wouldn't survive an ejection) and since everyone flys ejection seat aircraft in training, there's restrictions put on pilot's body size. 

As for other trades, I can't say, but if it's a safety thing then I don't see a problem restricting people from trades based on body size.


----------



## Da_man (20 Feb 2005)

infantry officer said:
			
		

> I'm in infantry and there is at least one person in my unit that is very small, below 5' .   Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong



I know who your talking about   .  Nice to se some fellow RMRs in here.


back on topic, the only thing that really matters is your will to be a soldier.


----------



## DanielleAnne (20 Feb 2006)

I have been told not to go infantry because I am "too small". While I firmly believe that a person can do anything they want to do it is within reason. I am a fairly small female. okay really I weigh 49kg also I have chicken wings  :crybaby: I can do all the physical fitness stuff, I am just really small.


Akkkk...credit? um yeah


----------



## BIGMAN (20 Feb 2006)

I was in the reserves with a chick that was pretty small. She was probably the same size as you. She was goin to be a combat engineer, which isn't that different from infantry. She had a pretty rough time with the PT we were doin but she still pulled through. As long as ya got the determination you should be fine.


----------



## Guy. E (20 Feb 2006)

my father a Mcpl taught SQ in Shilo last summer for reservists. allot of them were form the west coast.

i remember speaking in one example about a particular "recruit" who when marched in rank with ruck, all you saw was a ruck with 2 boots (perhaps a little over exagoration here). aside from having some difficulties where big people have little to no problem, she did great. if i remember correctly she was the among the fastest doing C9 (?) drills.

that is why there are minimum requirements. if you can meat those, then you should be able to do most any standard job without allot of trouble.

if you have the heart, you can do it.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Feb 2006)

MARS would be good due to you don't have to worry about wacking your head on the ship.. like myself... hints why I did'nt go NAVY.... hahaha... good luck.


----------



## Guy. E (20 Feb 2006)

hahah

Im 6'4", i can see me now doing drills. Bulkhead! "Ouch"... Bulkhead! "Ouch"... Bulkhead! "Ouch"...


what specificley is MARS?


----------



## DanielleAnne (20 Feb 2006)

I am not short I am 5'6" but am very scrawny.  :dontpanic:


----------



## Synthos (20 Feb 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> hahah
> 
> Im 6'4", i can see me now doing drills. Bulkhead! "Ouch"... Bulkhead! "Ouch"... Bulkhead! "Ouch"...
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure they don't do drill on ships...


----------



## MikeL (20 Feb 2006)

Guy E
Officer - Maritime Surface and Sub-surface  
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=71&bhcp=1


----------



## Guy. E (20 Feb 2006)

please forgive me, i dont know my navy terms:

by drills and not drill. i ment running to your stations, damage repair, fire supression/ fighting drills. all that kinda stuff.


----------



## 227representin (20 Feb 2006)

Physical  stature will NOT disqualify you from entrance to the CF. You'll never be selected to be as right marker on a parade, BUT most of your unforms will fit because they will have to be custom made or altered.
Good luck


----------



## Melbatoast (21 Feb 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> MARS would be perfect because they have boxes on the bridge so you can look out the windows.   Check out Admiral Buck the shortest man in NATO:
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/dsa/app_bio/engraph/FSeniorOfficerBiographyView_e.asp?SectChoice=1&mAction=View&mBiographyID=35
> 
> Check out Air Nav and AEC too. Cheers.



Air Nav has the same height restriction as Pilot - 157-194cm. ref http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/glfs_e.html

That's about 5'2" minimum.


----------



## Guy. E (21 Feb 2006)

im 6'4".. i think im too tall for that.

Thats why im gonna fix em  ;D


----------



## ArmyDave (16 Mar 2006)

I'm a tad bit on the tall side (6'9").  It doesn't matter too much, but I was just wondering if I should expect some "special attention" (in a negative way) from my superiors, or be used to set examples.  :'(



(re-named, as title was not related clearly enough to the content - paramodboy)


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> I'm a tad bit on the tall side (6'9").  It doesn't matter too much, but I was just wondering if I should expect some "special attention" (in a negative way) from my superiors, or be used to set examples.  :'(



You're height will not garner you any negative attention but by default everyone will know who you are. They will know who you are because they will become quite used to you being the right marker on parades etc, a spot normally reserved for the tallest member. Nothing wrong with that, as long as you keep your drill sharp.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Mar 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> I'm a tad bit on the tall side (6'9").  It doesn't matter too much, but I was just wondering if I should expect some "special attention" (in a negative way) from my superiors, or be used to set examples.  :'(



Lets see:

- You will be the right marker on parade.
- You will be required to dust the highest points of the room.
- You will be required to be the TV antennae in the field.

So you are tall I have always learnt not to piss off anyone taller than me (6' 3") and sure you may get a little ribbing once in a while, "How is the weather up there?" but it could be worse and you could be under 5' tall.


----------



## TCBF (16 Mar 2006)

Your biggest challenge will be to change your gait to 30 inch paces at 120 paces per minute.  I used to teach tall recruits how to do that during "Week 1" using two medium height recruits and two broomsticks.


----------



## ArmyDave (16 Mar 2006)

Thanks.  I'm already the designated lightbulb changer everywhere I go, guess I have a bit more to look forward to. ;D


----------



## ark (16 Mar 2006)

People will hate you if you go in front on a ruck march


----------



## Jimmy C (16 Mar 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> I'm a tad bit on the tall side (6'9").  It doesn't matter too much, but I was just wondering if I should expect some "special attention" (in a negative way) from my superiors, or be used to set examples.  :'(



 

ArmyDave your post made me laugh _re: I'm a tad bit on the tall side (6'9") _  and I thought I was tall at 6'2''. Being tall is great, use it to your advantage and I am sure you will do fine. A little ribbing now and then does the body good.


----------



## TCBF (16 Mar 2006)

If your fire team partner is only 5' 2", she will be constantly moaning and dripping about why the trench has to be dug an extra 18" JUST FOR YOU, and how once she gets in, she can never get out...

 ;D

Tom


----------



## ArmyDave (16 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> If your fire team partner is only 5' 2", she will be constantly moaning and dripping about why the trench has to be dug an extra 18" JUST FOR YOU, and how once she gets in, she can never get out...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Tom



 :rofl:

Works for me. ;D


----------



## Pea (16 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> If your fire team partner is only 5' 2", she will be constantly moaning and dripping about why the trench has to be dug an extra 18" JUST FOR YOU, and how once she gets in, she can never get out...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Tom



Hey..I resemble that remark..  ;D


----------



## Pearson (16 Mar 2006)

Would have been great to see you in a trench with 7 foot Schmidt from 3VP, early 90's.   :dontpanic:


----------



## Gouki (16 Mar 2006)

My friend is almost your height. His walk is my run, his run is me running with jet boots. I hate him for it, but secretly wish I was that tall too.


----------



## TCBF (17 Mar 2006)

"Hey..I resemble that remark.. "

- Huh?  That you in the picture?



Tom


----------



## Pea (17 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Hey..I resemble that remark.. "
> 
> - Huh?  That you in the picture?
> 
> ...



Haha. Nope. You basically just described me above (I'm just under 5'2") and what I would be like if I was in that situation..  ;D


----------



## ArmyDave (17 Mar 2006)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Haha. Nope. You basically just described me above (I'm just under 5'2") and what I would be like if I was in that situation..  ;D



It's not my fault! ;D


----------



## mudeater (17 Mar 2006)

Yes for God's sake man if you become trained and lead a ruck sack march please for the love of god don't take one-kilometre strides. I am five-six and hate those bas*****. PLEASE for the love of God take small strides. Thats for all you other tall buggers too.


----------



## ArmyDave (17 Mar 2006)

mudeater said:
			
		

> Yes for God's sake man if you become trained and lead a ruck sack march please for the love of god don't take one-kilometre strides. I am five-six and hate those bas*****. PLEASE for the love of God take small strides. Thats for all you other tall buggers too.



What's that?  Take huge steps?  Ok I'll try my best. ;D


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (18 Mar 2006)

You should join the Artillery, we need guys like you to stand between the trails and hold up the cam net  ;D


----------



## mudeater (19 Mar 2006)

lol


----------



## chrisf (21 Mar 2006)

Or Sigs, and come hang the lights in the pent-house for us.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2006)

Yeah, you might not want to go armour.  I'm 6'4" and bouncing around in a turret is an "adventure" when you are tall (forget about going TOP-HIGH, turret down).  
Good luck with drill pace.  And get good at it quickly, too, since everyone who said you will be right marker is right.  At least your family might get to see you out front for the grad parade.  
Oh, BTW, tall guys always get saddled with the support weapons, so get ready to get to know your C-9 and it's delightful extra heavy ammo cannisters real quick!  And pray they have done away with the Karl G !


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2006)

Canadian Army tradition:  the smallest guys carry the heaviest weapons.

Relax.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Canadian Army tradition:  the smallest guys carry the heaviest weapons.
> 
> Relax.



Maybe the smallest mouthiest guys talked themselves into the heavy det... ;D

That wasn't my experience on my (at the time) TQ1,2,3, or RESO training.  
Maybe being small just made the regular weapons seem heavy to you?


----------



## ArmyDave (21 Mar 2006)

This whole "right marker" thing is scaring me.  :-\


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2006)

Scared me when I got a 'Lurch' right off the 707 at Greenwood and I thought "Great - I have to teach him how to walk.." but we had a technique for that, and it worked. 

 At least during "Tallest on the left, shortest on the right, in single rank, SIZE!"  you will know where to stand (the marker does not move).


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> This whole "right marker" thing is scaring me.  :-\



Don't sweat it.  It just means that you are personally responsible for the direction and appearance of everyone on parade.  When you are out of step, everyone is screwed.  If you make a wrong turn, the entire parade follows you.  You are supremely visable at all times.  There are, however, a whole host of drill commands that you don't do anything for.  The flip side to that, though, is you will get dragged around the parade square by a CSM like a big green pylon as he decides where you will all form up.  Good times!  Like I said, don't sweat it.


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2006)

On Grad Parade, all the girls will be looking at you!  And, you get a nice view of all of your buddies' sisters in the stands!  Some of them have been known to "Sharon Stone" the Graduating Recruits!



Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Some of them have been known to "Sharon Stone" the Graduating Recruits!
> Tom



Are you talking Basic Instinct, Total Recall or The Muse?  All very different results ;D


----------



## ArmyDave (22 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> On Grad Parade, all the girls will be looking at you!  And, you get a nice view of all of your buddies' sisters in the stands!  Some of them have been known to "Sharon Stone" the Graduating Recruits!
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Ahh, things seem to be looking better now! ;D


----------



## J Carlisle (4 Aug 2006)

I have a quick question concerning physical requirements.  I am joining up soon and want to be part of the infantry, I can do 75 consecutive push-ups, about 70 sit-ups, 35 pull ups and I run the 2.5km in about 9min25sec.  So the basic test is no problem, my question is, are there any actual size restrictions.  I am five foot ten inches tall and weight 150 pounds.  Am I to tiny for the good jobs?  
Thanks, Jason.
 :skull:  :skull:


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca

I am sure that if you READ the following topics, especially the SEARCH and FAQ topics, you would have found the answer, and saved yourself a lot of time and effort:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Sneaky147 (6 Aug 2006)

One of my best friends in the early part of my career was like you, under 5' and a gymnast.  She was a tiger and could hump a ruck for 13km better than most guys I know.  Don't worry about it...


----------



## unarmedMelissa (6 Aug 2006)

Hey thanks for the info everyone! I applied to the army (combat eng.) And was wondering about that! I love this site I find everything I need here! Thanks again
Mel


----------



## baudspeed (8 Aug 2006)

zipperhead_cop - you said you were in armor.
I am entering into the CF hopefully in armor, and im 6 feet on the mark and am worried about being too tall for a driver position. Did you have much problems as a driver?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Aug 2006)

baudspeed said:
			
		

> zipperhead_cop - you said you were in armor.
> I am entering into the CF hopefully in armor, and im 6 feet on the mark and am worried about being too tall for a driver position. Did you have much problems as a driver?



I was with the QOR when I was an NCM, so height wasn't an issue.  When I moved to Windsor, I got my Commission and joined the Windsor Regiment.  I only ever did emergency driving, so I don't think I got a good idea of how the height affected me in that spot.  
Being tall certainly had the potential to suck in the gunner and commander spots.  Especially when you are hatches down and the D/S tell you "you have been gassed.  Go Top High" (if they even call it that still).  Putting on your bunny suit in a turret will cost you much skin and bruising.  BTW, I'm 6'4", so I know what you are talking about.  
Perhaps if you go to the Armour specific area, there may already be a thread about height and tanks.  If it doesn't already exist, you could start one.  I wouldn't sweat it too much, though.  The drivers area is pretty big, and size can be a bonus when it comes to some of the maintenance tasks.


----------



## baudspeed (9 Aug 2006)

nice.


----------



## TCBF (10 Aug 2006)

"... and size can be a bonus when it comes to some of the maintenance tasks."

- Thick arms and legs can be a bonus.  Height?  Not really.


----------



## Fiji (12 Aug 2006)

I have found that power to weight ratio is just as important as size and maximum strength. If your really small, but are very strong for your size, it could be an advantage in many tasks. There was one girl on my bmq course that was may be 5"3, and could without a lie do 300 consecutive sit ups, over 40 pushups, and 15 - 20 pullups. She was one of the top candidates. On the same course there was another girl slightly smaller that could barely hold up her own weight, and was a total drag. All depends on the individual, and how prepared physically and mentally you are for challenge presented to you.


----------



## AdrianMatte (22 Jan 2007)

Hey everyone. I want so badly to be infantry soldier, and I am determined to be enrolled in BT in less than 5 months when I graduate highschool. My only concern is my height - I am only 5'3 and weight 134lbs! I am going to be well over the physical standards for the test and guidelines, but how will me being the 'small guy' effect my position as infantry both physically and as a team?

Thanks much!


----------

